# Pedal snagged on a rock and this happened.



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

Was going on a little downhill section of a local trail doing 10mph and my pedal snagged on a rock. Next thing I know I'm flying sideways. By pure luck I manage to spin my body and land mostly on my Camelbak. My right side hits the ground hard and this is what happened. 

The first picture is the day after. Second is two days later. After some pain and it turning super purple, I got convinced to go get it checked out. The doctor examined it and said that it's a deep bruise and my body is still in shock. I was just told to ice it and take naproxen for the pain. 

I'm glad it happened on the easy section of the trail and not the rock gardens. 

Ps. We were 15 miles away from the car when this happened. 

:-\


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

Bummer is it hard as a rock yet?


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

It's pretty soft right now. Is it supposed to harden up? In before that's what she said.


----------



## McBain01 (Feb 17, 2012)

use Lasonil Heparinoid Ointment help break down bruising


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Carloswithac said:


> It's pretty soft right now. Is it supposed to harden up? In before that's what she said.


Ive never had a bad bruise harden up, but my buddy had a deep tissue like that turn into a hardened area that the doctor said was protein crystals built up in the muscle


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

Updated picture. It still hurts, but not as bothersome. Can't wait to get back on one of the bikes. I'm so bored!









Lower, right back.









Right side of leg/quad


----------



## raycje5 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've had that nasty bruise on both my hips from a fall. I have that hardened spot on both sides and it hurts to lay on. One about 10 years ago and one 6 months ago.


----------



## thekarens (Sep 26, 2012)

Ow, that hurts me just looking at it.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow! Get better quick, looks like is in an annoying spot depending on how you sleep. Good luck


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

Update: most of the bruising is gone. I got back on the road bike for a 30 mile coastal ride to see how I felt. No issues. Back to mountain biking tomorrow before work. Yay!


----------



## Tulok (Oct 9, 2012)

looks like you need some more iron while your at it!


----------



## hillcountryav (Jun 8, 2011)

I did this when I upgraded to wider bars. 







Turned into this







Then this







I don't think I want to take up jousting; it hurts.


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

That for sure looks like it hurts. I also injured myself as my mallet clipped a rock on San Juan trail, I managed to control the bike but began to have pain
In my leg. I tore my MCL. This was two years ago now same leg is recovering from broken leg.


----------



## hillcountryav (Jun 8, 2011)

How does it go? If you didn't have bad luck you wouldn't have any luck at all...
Me too. 
I'm recovering from a fractured ball on my humorous.


----------



## podoco (Nov 21, 2011)

Carloswithac said:


> Update: most of the bruising is gone. I got back on the road bike for a 30 mile coastal ride to see how I felt. No issues. Back to mountain biking tomorrow before work. Yay!


Carlos, good to hear you're recovered. I've just suffered a similar injury - eat photo looks near identical. I have a question for you: what did you do to minimize risk of infection and also what did you do to prevent hardening in that area as another poster mentioned?
Thanks


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Jeeeeez.............that rock had it out for you!


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

podoco said:


> Carlos, good to hear you're recovered. I've just suffered a similar injury - eat photo looks near identical. I have a question for you: what did you do to minimize risk of infection and also what did you do to prevent hardening in that area as another poster mentioned?
> Thanks


I drank a lot of water. Iced it daily. Toward the end of the healing process I would massage it. It never hardened up. I didn't have issues with infections since it wasn't an open wound. I was also taking ibuprofen for the pain.


----------



## podoco (Nov 21, 2011)

Carloswithac said:


> I drank a lot of water. Iced it daily. Toward the end of the healing process I would massage it. It never hardened up. I didn't have issues with infections since it wasn't an open wound. I was also taking ibuprofen for the pain.


Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------

